# Garlic



## Chickencrumpet (Sep 25, 2012)

Hello to all! 
In Italy some breeders use to make a garlic macerated to give the birds against intestinal parasites. Do you do this too?



Chickencrumpet said:


> Can anyone help me please.
> I have read that garlic is a wormer and you can sprinkle it on feed or add to water. How often would you do this for? And does that mean that I don't have to use Flubenvet anymore?
> 
> month


Also I put ACV in their water every month for a week. Can you use the garlic at the same time?


----------



## chookie (Aug 30, 2012)

Yes, absolutely. I put minced garlic in their water and also if one is sick I mince it in water, let it sit and give it by eye dropper. I have saved some of my girls doing this. Garlic is my go to, it is anti bacterial, anti parasitic....excellent!!


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I add dried garlic it to the feed, old habits are hard to break.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Sundancers said:


> I add dried garlic it to the feed, old habits are hard to break.


I agree Sundancers..


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I didn't know about garlic till now reading this post. Thanks for sharing everyone! Something new to add to my store list.


----------



## Italy-Dan (Oct 5, 2012)

So garlic is very famous!   I'm happy for you 7chicks.Now you know another important thing


----------



## MrsRoeder2011 (Sep 25, 2012)

will this work for my chicken that has a sneezing cold like problem ???


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

It's a natural antibiotic. Certainly worth a try.


----------



## MrsRoeder2011 (Sep 25, 2012)

Where can I get it at


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Health food stores.


----------



## MrsRoeder2011 (Sep 25, 2012)

I don't think have that here


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Should be able to get garlic right at your local grocery store. Just have to cut it up. I've never bought garlic so it will be an adventure for me too soon as I can get to town to buy some. I know there is the already dehydrated kind you can buy at the grocery store too. Its with the rest of the spices. Not sure if it has the same effect or not. Someone else on here that uses garlic will most likely be able to let us know MrsRoeder.


----------



## MrsRoeder2011 (Sep 25, 2012)

Ok I will thank u


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

7chicks said:


> Should be able to get garlic right at your local grocery store. Just have to cut it up. I've never bought garlic so it will be an adventure for me too soon as I can get to town to buy some. I know there is the already dehydrated kind you can buy at the grocery store too. Its with the rest of the spices. Not sure if it has the same effect or not. Someone else on here that uses garlic will most likely be able to let us know MrsRoeder.


Yes, you can get it at the grocery store. As my gralic didn't do well this year, I'll be doing the same thing. Some people add the dried dehydrated powder, with good luck. I like the dried small chunks, either way when you feed the chickens just put a good sprinkle in top.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks Sundancers. I was hoping you'd pop back in on this one.


----------



## Italy-Dan (Oct 5, 2012)

I don't think, however, garlic will work against colds.. : (

I use fresh garlic.I cut some pieces and put them in a bottle of water.I leave it closed 2-3 days and if you open it,it smells indeed very! : D lol
Then I put it in the bowl of hens and they drink it.
But I just let that water available. Because some hens may prefer the water they drink usually


----------



## chookie (Aug 30, 2012)

You can buy garlic in any grocery store. And as energyvet said it is worth a try as it is a natural antibiotic


----------



## chookie (Aug 30, 2012)

I should have mentioned to get the cloves of garlic and not the garlic that is already minced in a jar. I have a garlic press and that is what I use to mince the garlic. If you don't have one just chop it up very fine.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Pampered Chef sells a lovely garlic press. I love mine. Just saying...


----------



## chookie (Aug 30, 2012)

That's where I got my garlic press Energyvet and like you I love it. The main thing is, if you are treating a sick chicken you want the garlic to be freshly minced as that is when the compounds in it are the most potent! Some people put it in the chickens water as a wormer, my friend uses the garlic powder and puts it on their food. Garlic is wonderful for both chickens and us. I use it regularly


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes Chookie! Yes Chookie! Yes Chookie!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Chookie - need an ID photo. Just saying....


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Photo and some tic-tacs... Lol


----------



## Chickencrumpet (Sep 25, 2012)

Can anyone help me please. 
I have read that garlic is a wormer and you can sprinkle it on feed or add to water. How often would you do this for? And does that mean that I don't have to use Flubenvet anymore?

month


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Please find the long conversation about garlic on another thread. We just went into this on detail.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Merged ............


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Here's my garlic press from pampered chef.


----------



## chookie (Aug 30, 2012)

Trying to figure out how to get a picture on here of my beloved Chookie


----------



## ScottishThunder (Jul 27, 2012)

Didn't know about the garlic thanks for the info. I've heard pumpkin is a natural dewormer.


----------



## Chickencrumpet (Sep 25, 2012)

Sorry I'm new on here so still finding my way around! Yes I had read the discussions about garlic but I would like to know how long to use it either sprinkled or in the water. Also can I use ACV at the same time?
Thank you.


----------



## chookie (Aug 30, 2012)

I use the minced garlic in water and I would only do it a week at a time. I also use apple cider vinegar and only do that a week at a time. I alternate but also give just plain water in between. This is what I do


----------



## Chickencrumpet (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you Chookie


----------



## dfwquiltr37 (Aug 13, 2012)

yes i do the garlic too. if i do not have fresh garlic I will use garlic powder in the feed. You can even chop it up really small and give it to your chicks so they learn to eat it as they get older. I also add ACV and garlic powder to my dog and cat's food as well.


----------



## lorindaeb (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm new to raising chickens. Mine are 18 weeks old. How do you know when chickens have worms and need the garlic? Or is it a good idea to do once a month regardless? Does it change the taste of eggs? Thanks for the help.


----------



## chookie (Aug 30, 2012)

I like to do it once a month whether they need it or not, just in case. I have not noticed a change in the taste of the eggs.


----------



## EmmaJB (Oct 23, 2012)

Would wild garlic have the same effect do you know? I get tonnes of that in my garden in the warmer months, they can help themselves  

I've always got plenty of regular garlic in the house though as it goes into most things I cook! Fresh, jarred, powdered, it's all there.

I have read though (in relation to the wild stuff) that the eggs will taste of it slightly. I don't mind this, as I use the wild stuff in my cooking too when it's growing!

Where can I get Apple Cider Vinegar from, on the vinegar shelf at supermarket? Or is it from a vets? And now I know what garlic is used to treat, what is ACVs purpose? (not come across the answer yet, just that it seems to be widely used).

X


----------



## lorindaeb (Oct 23, 2012)

You can get apple cider vinegar at any grocery store/supermarket.


----------



## EmmaJB (Oct 23, 2012)

lorindaeb said:


> You can get apple cider vinegar at any grocery store/supermarket.


Thank you much. It has the word 'cider' in it so that's probably why I've never taken much notice!

Cider = lethal stuff!

X


----------



## lorindaeb (Oct 23, 2012)

I read somewhere that you are supposed to use unfiltered ACV. I guess that is found at health food stores, organic food stores. I'm not really sure, there is so much info out there. Anyone know for sure? And how much? How often?


----------



## chookie (Aug 30, 2012)

I use Bragg's organic raw unpasteurized apple cider vinegar with the mother. Alot of grocery stores carry this. If not a health food store definitely has it. I do it for a week one a month just like the garlic. Emma I am not sure on the wild garlic. I would research that. I have only used store bought and garlic I have grown in my garden. ACV is a general overall tonic for chickens for the immune system etc. If I can find the link I will try to copy and paste it.


----------



## chookie (Aug 30, 2012)

Here is a good link that explains alot and shows a picture of Bragg's...http://www.mysnazzychickencoop.com/...ider-vinegar-natural-improve-chickens-health/


----------



## lorindaeb (Oct 23, 2012)

chookie said:


> Here is a good link that explains alot and shows a picture of Bragg's...http://www.mysnazzychickencoop.com/chicken-health/apple-cider-vinegar-natural-improve-chickens-health/


I'll check it out. Thanks!!


----------



## EmmaJB (Oct 23, 2012)

Ditto  

I'm sure I've read in one of my books that the wild garlic is ok for them, only if you're not a fan of garlic eggs, then albeit in moderation! Just don't remember antibiotic being mentioned.

From what people are saying on here, regular garlic/powder doesn't seem to affect egg taste, and I think they're stronger in taste than the wild stuff IMO.

I'll have to go through all my books again  I will confirm when I find it! There won't be any in my garden again until late April/May, weather depending, so plenty of time!

X


----------



## Chickencrumpet (Sep 25, 2012)

Chookie if I use the garlic regularly and ACV would I have to use a wormer as well ie Flubenvet


----------



## chookie (Aug 30, 2012)

Chickencrumpet, I am an all natural person and this is what I use, the acv and garlic. If I think one of my girls is having an intestinal problem then I give the garlic full strength and it normally takes care of the problem. I have never used flubenvet or any other chemical wormer and have been raising chickens for going on 6 years now. I would think it would be the individual preference. I just don't like using chemicals.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes yes yes! Go Chookie Go! Me too!


----------



## Chickencrumpet (Sep 25, 2012)

Ok I think I'll do the same then. So sorry to keep asking you questions but can you tell me quantity. I have just mince 1 and a half cloves of fresh garlic and added to their water feeder which holds 3 litres. Do you think that's the correct dosage. 
Also I still have hens sneezing and gurgling and some have loose poops. I read that garlic is a natural antibiotic so would the above quantity stillness correct????
Sorry to be a pest


----------



## chookie (Aug 30, 2012)

Chickencrumpet, please dont ever think you are a pest. This is how we all learn and I am happy to help in any way I can  I normally do one or two cloves , mince it and put it in a one gallon waterer so I would say you are correct. Garlic is a natural antibiotic yes.... You could mince some garlic and put it in your hand and try to feed it to the girls that are sick. IF they take it and you see a big difference then you will be a believer just like me  My favorite chicken Chookie was really sick one time and I had to feed her minced garlic in water with an eye dropper. I did it four times a day for two days and she recovered. I dont know what it is she gets but it happens every spring and garlic does the trick every time. I dont think you can ever overdue garlic....


----------



## dfwquiltr37 (Aug 13, 2012)

I am going to start offering garlic free range as well and see how that goes. I was able to get me some garlic to plant this fall to have for the summer when it is ready to be picked. And when the summer garlic comes out to be planted and be ready in the fall I will grab that as well. I also got me some regular and sweet onions to plant as well. Hoping to maybe get them planted tomorrow or monday sense I have to be out of town for the weekend for out store.


----------



## dfwquiltr37 (Aug 13, 2012)

i also add garlic poweder to my dog and cats food's as well. And if I run out of fresh garlic i will use garlic poweder in my chickens feed as well. In Fact I need to get some more ACV and garlic cloves. I just bought some planting garlic to plant this weekend and it will be ready to harvest this summer. Then I will plant some this summer for it to be ready this winter. I got 3 big cloves each to start out with and will just keep adding as I go. And found a recipe to make my own garlic powder as well. 

They Sell The Mother ACV at Wal mart now and even Heinz Vinegar has The Mother in it as well I noticed at Wal-Mart as well.


----------



## Chickencrumpet (Sep 25, 2012)

chookie said:


> Chickencrumpet, please dont ever think you are a pest. This is how we all learn and I am happy to help in any way I can  I normally do one or two cloves , mince it and put it in a one gallon waterer so I would say you are correct. Garlic is a natural antibiotic yes.... You could mince some garlic and put it in your hand and try to feed it to the girls that are sick. IF they take it and you see a big difference then you will be a believer just like me  My favorite chicken Chookie was really sick one time and I had to feed her minced garlic in water with an eye dropper. I did it four times a day for two days and she recovered. I dont know what it is she gets but it happens every spring and garlic does the trick every time. I dont think you can ever overdue garlic....


Thank you xxx


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

What is ACV?


----------



## sallycat19 (Oct 16, 2012)

I am new to all of this as well, do u use the crushed up garlic gloves or garlic powder every day with their food or in their water?
I've also brought some DE, is this something that I would mix with their food everyday? And can I use it with the garlic as well?


----------



## englishchick (Aug 17, 2012)

I used garlic every day in their feed. I think its fabulous!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Apple Cider Vinegar - ACV


----------



## Pookadoodis (Oct 1, 2012)

ACV is really easy & cheap to make at home. I have apples trees, after I can't give any more away & everyone is sick of apple cobbler, pies, candied apples, etc.......I slice them up & soak them in a bowl of filtered water. Keep the bowl covered with a clean cotton dish cloth or cheesecloth & stash the bowl in a dark place. Stir about every other day......a Mother will form & grow....6-8 weeks you will have a bowl full of the best ACV you've ever experienced. Strain it thru cheesecloth a couple of times & put it in a jar. Save your Mother & put it in your next batch.....she will live in a small amount of the liquid until you're ready to begin.
It's magical stuff
.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Interesting! What do you mean by mother tho? Srry!


----------



## Pookadoodis (Oct 1, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_of_vinegar

Fascinating stuff..........it's like a chemistry project except it's something you can actually use.

I was reading this last night>>>>>>>http://www.squidoo.com/honeyvinegar


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

I guess it is like a starter for sourdough. Interesting stuff


----------



## Pookadoodis (Oct 1, 2012)

You don't need one to start the vinegar tho......it will make itself. I have two jars that were finished months ago sitting in the pantry, they both have mothers in them. I scoop them out & put them in with a "brewing" batch, a week later both jars will have another mother growing in them again. 
One thing: don't use metal bowls or utensils when growing your vinegar....I can't remember why but it's a no~no.


----------



## patlet (Oct 4, 2012)

Pookadoodis said:


> ACV is really easy & cheap to make at home. I have apples trees, after I can't give any more away & everyone is sick of apple cobbler, pies, candied apples, etc.......I slice them up & soak them in a bowl of filtered water. Keep the bowl covered with a clean cotton dish cloth or cheesecloth & stash the bowl in a dark place. Stir about every other day......a Mother will form & grow....6-8 weeks you will have a bowl full of the best ACV you've ever experienced. Strain it thru cheesecloth a couple of times & put it in a jar. Save your Mother & put it in your next batch.....she will live in a small amount of the liquid until you're ready to begin.
> It's magical stuff
> .


That is a great recipe! Thanks for sharing! The liquid for storing a Mother, is it her own vinegar or fresh water?


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

I set out some chopped garlic for my chickies and they wouldn't touch it. It seemed like they would only get close enough to smell it then shake their heads side to side and wipe their beaks back and forth on the paper towels backing away the whole time. Really funny to watch! I'll try adding the dried stuff to their food. Chickens do have a sense of smell, right?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Never heard of it. I also don't do ACV, I have not seen enough proof to justify the extra cost.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

I have multiple auto immune conditions and follow a doctor who specializes in natural remedies. Recently he provided some evidence that ACV and lemon water may help. I have been drinking this in a warm coffee cup of water first thing every morning for two weeks and I do believe it is making a difference. I just feel better, not as much pain and have more energy. Just throwing that out there for y'all not scientific I know but at least a "testimony" from a human LOL!


----------

